# for all the people who know alot about real/fake nord simplexx... Are these legit?



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys, got this 1 box of simplexx to have a look at and I honestly cannot tell what the score is with this... The box is quality in feel and the instructions feel thick and the print is also good.

@Pscarb What do you think??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

They look fine but it's hard to tell from pictures


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Hi guys, got this 1 box of simplexx to have a look at and I honestly cannot tell what the score is with this... The box is quality in feel and the instructions feel thick and the print is also good.


I got some feedback on mine in this thread mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/290984-switching-hyge-ansomone.html


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> I got some feedback on mine in this thread mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/290984-switching-hyge-ansomone.html


Thank Fcuk for This .. .. .. Glad it's actually look looking like I've got my hands on some genuine stuff!!


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Tried some lookin exact like these, they where fake the rubber stopper didnt move i had to push it up and that doesnt happen with the real deal.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Bmw-Freak said:


> Tried some lookin exact like these, they where fake the rubber stopper didnt move i had to push it up and that doesnt happen with the real deal.


Is that a genuine sign though? The pen is what is supposed to move the stopper though isn't it?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Just opened mine (one in the pic) and the rubber bung didn't move whilst I was drawing the gh out but the liquid itself smelt of some kind of hospital / sterile smell


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> Just opened mine (one in the pic) and the rubber bung didn't move whilst I was drawing the gh out but the liquid itself smelt of some kind of hospital / sterile smell


Just like mine, the vacuum inside the vial should pul the rubber bung up. I have before had the real deal from a mate with a script and the rubber bung move up when pulling put the gh with a slin syringe because there is a vacuum inside. Im sorry but its fake, there could be active gh inside but it isnt real Nordi.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Imo unless it's a simplexx pen

Stay away from nordi every source swears their legit


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

The rubber bung should definitely move when drawing out, it should also move back up if you re inject the gh back into vial from the syringe.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

h901 said:


> The rubber bung should definitely move when drawing out, it should also move back up if you re inject the gh back into vial from the syringe.


Tested mine last night and this happens so I'm pleased


----------



## Donato (Jul 29, 2017)

Hallo there, by using Norditropin Simplexx 15/1,5 made in Istanbul is difficult to by sure if is real or Fake because there every things original are copied or badly it's placebo!

But if 3-4 hours after the first injection, 2 or 5 unit, preferable at evening, you don't feel nothing, 90% is placebo!

Afre only 2 unit of Somatropin, made in Greece, you feel effect, first of all a strong erection!

You can find and the good Norditropin made in Istanbul, but only after you inject it you know if is real or fake!


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

What is it if not real? What's inside?


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

I would stay away from this , this I think is romenian made fake nordi , I use to use orginal Turkish one but now even humatrope there is fake also . The geno go quick comone propose me , but I know they sel orginal go quicj 16iu labelled as 32iu , I can recommend you to stay away from pharma if you don't get it from pharmacy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Simplexx is the pharma GH that is the most faked i would steer clear no matter where it came from


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> Simplexx is the pharma GH that is the most faked i would steer clear no matter where it came from


 I believe I've been a victim of fake pharma myself unfortunately... What pharma brands should we be looking for if we're going black market? I assume the smaller pens for things are less often faked... E.g. 36 iu Genos and 72 iu Lillys faked more than the 16 iu Geno and... Uh... The smaller Lilly?

So worried about being burned again that I'm considering going the peptide route. All I really want is some anti-aging effects so I can maintain my youth for much longer!!!! And some slight body comp benefits too... But so hard to get this stuff. I mean could 100 mcg of ipam + GRF 1-29 three times a day really work as well as 3 iu of actual HGH per day?


----------

